# swimming at an angle...?



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i've just noticed that my 4" rhom swims at an angle...he is sometime straight but most of the time when i look at him he is angled...what could be wrong with him???


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes sometimes they do that........If in doubt, check water perimeters, and get a good look at them.But sounds like a normal serra thing...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Yes sometimes they do that........If in doubt, check water perimeters, and get a good look at them.But sounds like a normal serra thing...
> [snapback]1121870[/snapback]​


alright just making sure. water perimeters are perfect, and i don't notice anything odd about him.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol my gold rhom does that ALL the time, I was freaking out at first but he eats fine and as time goes on he's doing it less.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

My rhom does that too kinda looks like there drunk.lol


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> My rhom does that too kinda looks like there drunk.lol
> [snapback]1122738[/snapback]​


Yep, normal p behavior


----------

